# .jar-Datei tut nichts



## Eiserner (29. Jun 2014)

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe heute mal in Java ein kleines Pong-Spiel implementiert. Es ist schon fast fertig und jetzt wollte ich das ganze als ausführbare .jar Datei exportieren. Ich programmiere übrigens in Eclipse. Das Exportieren habe ich wie gewohnt über File->Export->Runnable JAR File usw. gemacht. Dann hatte ich also auf meinem Desktop eine .jar Datei, wenn ich diese dann aber auführen wollte passierte nichts. Ich habe dann im Task-Manager geschaut und da war ein javaw.exe Prozess. Irgendwas tut er also... Wenn ich das Spiel in Eclipse starte, dann funktioniert alles problemlos. Ich habe bereits sowohl Eclipse als auch meinen PC neu gestartet, das ganze in BlueJ probiert und weiterhin das selbe Problem.
Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte ?

Danke !


----------



## Thallius (29. Jun 2014)

Start die .jar einfach mal aus der Cmd Shell heraus

Gruss

Claus


----------



## Eiserner (29. Jun 2014)

OK. Da kommt jetzt diese Fehlermeldung:

Uncaught error fetching image:
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at sun.awt.image.URLImageSource.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.image.URLImageSource.getDecoder(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.image.InputStreamImageSource.doFetch(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.image.ImageFetcher.fetchloop(Unknown Source)
	at sun.awt.image.ImageFetcher.run(Unknown Source)

Demnach gibt es ein Problem mit den Bildern. Aber die Bilder sind alle in Eclipse reinkopiert worden. 
Wie kann ich den Fehler beheben ? Sowas ist mir noch nie passiert.


----------



## Thallius (29. Jun 2014)

Das reine kopieren nutzt dir ja nichts. Du must sie auch in einen sourcefolder kopieren.

Gruss

Claus


----------



## Ruzmanz (29. Jun 2014)

Die Exception sagt dir normalerweise eine Zeile. Gehe zu dieser Zeile und geb dir den Pfad aus, dann wirst du sehen, wo die JAR-Datei deine Bilder erwartet.


----------



## Eiserner (2. Jul 2014)

Und mal wieder scheitert es am Menschen und nicht an der Maschine. Der Anfangsbuchstabe vom Namen eines Bildes war versehentlich klein anstatt groß geschrieben worden :bloed: Naja jetzt funktioniert es jedenfalls. Trotzdem danke für eure Antworten.


----------

